# Sneak Peek 2011



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Love that baby doll mask!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Pretty wicked stuff grimley!! 2011 should be a hit! *


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow! That's cool!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Really cool, particularly the clowns All are wicked, though


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool. Ive ordered from you in the past. You've got a great lineup going on. Some awesome artists in there. The Kyle Gore stuff is incredible.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to say this was the best years as far as new masks and vendors. There is still another show to go to and many of the items we purchased we could not take pics of because we were in such a hurry to finish the floor.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love all the masks.


----------

